# Updates for the NORTH EAST REPTILE SHOW - Darlington



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Full details of this exciting show can be found here;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tings/1038643-north-east-ihs-show-bigger.html

First Update - 2nd July 2014

The countdown begins! 

Titles for the talks are;

Chris Newman "An Overview of the Reptile Trade & Hobby - historic to present"

Richard Brook "The Fight to Save the Reptile Shows - an insight into the highs and lows of the last 14 years of running the IHS shows"

Eddie Bell "Your Rights, what the Police and RSPCA can and cant do - an insight from the Retired Durham Constabulary Wildlife Liason Police Officer"

This show is likely to be the only ever chance to get this kind of inside information on your doorstep - right here in the middle of the North East. NOT TO BE MISSED!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

New bookings for traders and breeder show cases (animals on display, but not for sale on the day)

Reptile Room (show casing their amazing colour morphs from Prehistoric Pets)
Krafty Kritters
DD Reptiles (Glass terraria)
Natures Perfection 
Steves Animal Ark

Also, please print out the Show poster and promote the show where ever you can get permission! Local Reptile and Pet Store? Your local Pub? Library? Its the North East's only show - make sure its successful! You never know it may be possible to develop it into a full Doncaster style show in the future!


SHOW POSTER LINK North East IHS Reptile Show 2014

Oh, and due to restrictions imposed by the local authorities we will only be able to offer catering in the form of cold sandwiches, cakes etc - no hot sandwiches or chilli this year!

.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

BIG UPDATE!

North East Tarantula Society will be at the show too! Lots of things going on in conjunction with the Society to be announced! WOW!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------

